# The Prodigy - UK Invader Tour 2008



## DelfinoPie (Aug 14, 2008)

For those who like The Prodigy 

Should be awesome, they ALWAYS put on a good show!


----------



## Blind Faith (Aug 14, 2008)

Awesome! Will have to get tickets to this, as well as meshuggah and opeth


----------



## stuh84 (Aug 14, 2008)

Looks like I'll have to frequent this, gutted I didn't go a couple of years ago when my mate had tickets for it.


----------



## kristallin (Aug 15, 2008)

I'll have to keep a lookout for US dates...


----------



## DelfinoPie (Aug 15, 2008)

I love this song...I really can't wait for this gig!

(NWS Language)


----------



## DelfinoPie (Aug 20, 2008)

I got an e-mail yesterday saying tickets were on sale today...which had me dumbfounded.

Then I remembered why. If you're part of The Prodigy mailing list you get given the chance to get advanced tickets.

So I got up at 9:50am today in the hope of getting 2...an hour and 15 minutes later, and after much cursing I finally have 2.

I think everywhere has sold out now apart from Glasgow when it comes to advanced tickets. Still worth a try getting tickets on Ticketmaster and what not tomorrow though as they will most likely have their share of tickets to sell


----------

